# Advice for my Mrs ?



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi,

After two children my wife has been progressively getting into diet and gym attendance .

*Progress to date *

She has dropped over from around 65 kilos to a current weight of 57 kilos over about 5 months. Her frame is petite and shes somewhere around 24% bodyfat now.

*Diet*

Shes pretty switched on with diet / fitnesspal and eating around 1300 calories at 35/30/35 Proteins fats carbs with one cheat day a week in which she doesnt go over the top but eats as per her normal diet and has one good plate of whatever she wants on friday evening ( prob a thousand calorie meal ). Carbs are low GI and fat sources are decent too .

*Starting to hit a wall *

She has sensed that shes started to slow down in weight loss ( though looking really hot ! ) and has asked me for advice on her training routine. Im not qualified enough to give her advice and dont want to give her bad especially.

I said id talk to my PT this coming week but wanted to get your input / ideas as there is a depth of experience on here ive come to respect.

*
Current training*

She is currently doing 3 gym days a week.

2 x :

60 minutes training : "Train bar" / Abs ( something like 7-12 kilos high rep in a class environment with coach leading ) . things like rows , bench press , Lunge , Bicep curls etc and 1 x 50 minute cardio .

1 x:

Spinning 50 minutes and she doesnt go easy in the class either.

*Things she is thinking about :*

*
*

*
1. *Carb Cycling

*2. *Adjusting to 35/25/30 P/C/F

*3*. Going to 4 times a week in gym

*4. *Intermediate fasting ( ive had good restults with it, its definately helped me lean out )

*Things shes said :*

*
*

*
*Shes said she doesnt want to lift heavy and look like a man. I dont believe lifting heavy will turn her into a man but all the articles on say bb.com for girls feature "manly" looking women if not in features in physique . I think her aim is " toned " and not "highly defined " . This article from a PT gave pause for thought also T NATION | Sexy Female Training . Specifically the notion that too much abs work can thicken one up when the aim is often the opposite.

*So what do you suggest given the aim of being toned at 19% body fat ?*

*
*

*
*Increase Cardio ?

Swop train bar for a day of compound or stay with train bar.

Increase Cals inconjunction with more solid compounds

Basically any ideas you have as she looks towards dropping that last 5% and arriving toned would be most welcome. I feel that the results will be more in the training than in the diet given its in check but dont quite know what to suggest.


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

ive been involved with helping my mrs for the last year.

- either add more cardio or down the cals to say 1100/1200

- weights do reps of 20

well done so far, keep at it!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Get her on DNP/T3/Clen and maybe T5's


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sams said:


> Get her on DNP/T3/Clen and maybe T5's


Pretty sure it's possible to lose weight without using **** like dnp. I'd rather use a bit extra effort than use stuff like that.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> Get her on DNP/T3/Clen and maybe T5's


Crystal meth sheds lb aswell lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

let tekkers give her the aids :lol:


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Lukehh said:


> ive been involved with helping my mrs for the last year.
> 
> - either add more cardio or down the cals to say 1100/1200
> 
> ...


She got stuck ( water weight we think ) about 2 kilos ago and upped the cals from 1100. She is quite active so we figured maybe 1100 was too low in her case. Is there any compounds women should focus on and compounds she should avoid ( ie is the guy who wrote that T nation article full of it ? ) . Im not sure how much muscle she can build in a defecit though i have seen some pts " brag " about their female clients losing weight / building muscle with only weights? Id assume in that instance if its true they eat close to BMR ? But i find lean gains like threading a needle so not sure how viable that option really is.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

prob best answered by females with children

@mrssalvatore


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

nitricdave said:


> She got stuck ( water weight we think ) about 2 kilos ago and upped the cals from 1100. She is quite active so we figured maybe 1100 was too low in her case. Is there any compounds women should focus on and compounds she should avoid ( ie is the guy who wrote that T nation article full of it ? ) . Im not sure how much muscle she can build in a defecit though i have seen some pts " brag " about their female clients losing weight / building muscle with only weights? Id assume in that instance if its true they eat close to BMR ? But i find lean gains like threading a needle so not sure how viable that option really is.


try 1200, if she doesnt lose then 1100 etc.

women can do any exercise but obviously it depends what their goals are. like my gf does alot of glute work (wide leg press, squats all high reps etc)


----------

